# How does she look??



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci went to the groomer yesterday. Havanese are rare around here (Montana), so I took photos from the forum (for which I thank you)! I like the groomer a lot. For one thing she lets you watch and comfort! Is this the look that we are aiming for? I want her to look like a Havanese. Is this the ticking gene that I have been reading about? I was quite startled when I saw the spots!
Any comments will be appreciated. She is 8 mos. old and we love her a lot!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks great, love the bow  I love her markings too


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks ADORABLE!!!!!! Beautiful cut and lover her markings : )


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I also love her markings!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a cutie pie! I think she looks great.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes Anne, that looks like the ticking gene. She looks adorable!!! If you have not seen a hav with longer hair with the ticking gene you should search for one and look. They are beautiful!
You did good!
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Luci has such a sweet face and the groomer did a great job. Love the ticking. O guess that's what my Shelby would look like if I cut her hair.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what a cutie. I love the Luci's ticking and she does have a wonderful face.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like you found a good groomer! Congrats on that, you are in a minority.

Lucy is very cute. Isn't it fun how Havs can change appearance?!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!
Love love love the spots-precious!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's beautiful, and I love the spots.
Gina


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a sweet baby - she's beautiful!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Luci is as cute as can be. I think the groomer did a great job. Cicero would look like that...but I think he would have more spots than Luci. I really like how her face is done!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Anne!

Welcome to the Forum! That is the ticking or Belton gene. My Emma is Belton and I will try to get a good close up of her to show it with longer hair. You can't really see it when the hair is longer.

Congratulations on finding a groomer that you like! As long as you like the groomer and have a good relationship with her, you can keep working on different looks to find what you like the best. If you want something a little different next time, explain to her as best you can what you would like to do differently.

Where in MT. are you?

Beverly


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Anne, you should post the set of pictures in the "Puppy Cut" thread, too.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=293325&highlight=Puppy+Cuts#post293325


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks very cute!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the encouraging comments. This forum is great. I check it every day. 
Beverly - we are in Billings - the largest city but not very large! My husband was born here and I was imported from CA 47 years ago as a bride. We have 3 sets of married kids living here also - 8 grandchildren, grand dogs and grand horses. They all love Luci. She gets soooo excited when they come over to play (and pees all over the floor when they arrive!)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks adorable - what a great groomer you found!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anne,

She looks great!

Ryan


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Luci is as cute as can be. I think the groomer did a great job. Cicero would look like that...but I think he would have more spots than Luci. I really like how her face is done!!


Was Cicero's body white when he was a baby?!?! I thought he was one of those dark ones that silvered out.

Kodi still looks white on the surface, but if you part the hair on his back, there's a LOT of dark down by the roots.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

krandall said:


> Was Cicero's body white when he was a baby?!?! I thought he was one of those dark ones that silvered out.
> 
> Kodi still looks white on the surface, but if you part the hair on his back, there's a LOT of dark down by the roots.


I really don't know what kind of coat Cicero has! Some have told me he had the Belton gene...and some say he has the Silver gene. I thought the silver meant his black places would turn silver...and his black patches have stayed jet black. He had a lot of white....then when it parted you could see it was changing to silver...and the silver kept creeping down the hair shaft...and it got blacker near the skin and now is getting much darker down the shaft. I think this kid will end up with mostly black hair on his body. I will post pictures when I get to my home PC. It is wild to me since most Havs get lighter and he is getting darker all the time!!

Ann...was Luci white and the spots were a surprise to you or did you know they were there? She is a doll now, but I would love to see her with about 3 inches growth to see what the change looks like. I love watching the coat changes!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Found this picture that shows what his coat has done. See all the white tips and how the dark color is drifting down. This was made about a year ago...and at times this is the way I brush sections at a time...haha Later, I will post a baby picture so you can see he looked like he was going to have a lot of white..HA!! Luci...you may really surprise your Mom also!!
View attachment 26366


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> I really don't know what kind of coat Cicero has! Some have told me he had the Belton gene...and some say he has the Silver gene. I thought the silver meant his black places would turn silver...and his black patches have stayed jet black. He had a lot of white....then when it parted you could see it was changing to silver...and the silver kept creeping down the hair shaft...and it got blacker near the skin and now is getting much darker down the shaft. I think this kid will end up with mostly black hair on his body. I will post pictures when I get to my home PC. It is wild to me since most Havs get lighter and he is getting darker all the time!!
> 
> Ann...was Luci white and the spots were a surprise to you or did you know they were there? She is a doll now, but I would love to see her with about 3 inches growth to see what the change looks like. I love watching the coat changes!!


I did not know the spots were there which is why I was surprised. I did know there were black hairs coming in more and more under the white. About 2 inches was cut off. I was just expecting scattered black hairs rather than defined spots of black in the white. I am starting to like it better after all the complimentary comments! Thanks. Sometimes we just need to see things through someone else's eyes.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Found this picture that shows what his coat has done. See all the white tips and how the dark color is drifting down. This was made about a year ago...and at times this is the way I brush sections at a time...haha Later, I will post a baby picture so you can see he looked like he was going to have a lot of white..HA!! Luci...you may really surprise your Mom also!!
> View attachment 26366


I'll have to take "progression" pictures like this of Kodi's coat so people can see the Belton gene in action. In the mean time, there are photos of Kodi's mom, Razzle, on this page:

http://www.starbornhavanese.com/razzlepage.html

When she's wet, her body is charcoal grey.

Kodi's body was pure white when he was little. He had some little back flecks on his skin, but the hair itself was white. Now, he still looks white when he's dry, like Razzle, but he has about 1/4 - 1/2" dark roots over most of his back. His legs and sides are still mostly white, right down to the roots. The interesting thing to me is that even when I look closely, this doesn't look like there are NEW dark hairs growing in with the white, it looks like each hair actually changes color from white to grey/black partway up the shaft. Cicero looks like the same has happened to his hair, at least from what we can see in the picture.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's wet and dry pix of Tori's mom, Bandit, who has the Belton gene. According to Jan (JASHavanese), "When born she had one black spot on her back, right where her tail tip met her back."

(Jan I hope you don't mind me re-posting these pix)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Here's wet and dry pix of Tori's mom, Bandit, who has the Belton gene. According to Jan (JASHavanese), "When born she had one black spot on her back, right where her tail tip met her back."
> 
> (Jan I hope you don't mind me re-posting these pix)


Very similar coloring to Kodi's mom, Razzle.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anne, Luci has the exact cut we want for Pixie. I trim her myself and am still learning, but I can't get her to look even all over!!! I don't have an expensive trimmer since I just started, and maybe that's the problem. I have read that you should trim in the direction that the hair grows, but that leaves her hair all different lengths. Did you happen to notice if she was going with OR against the way the hair grows hair??? Anyway, she just looks adorable!!!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Robin - I really think she went against - She would fluff it up with a little pin type brush first. She went over it several times that way. She did the legs with scissors. All for $29! I think I am fortunate.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anne, Thanks so much - I'll try it next take against and hope she turns out as cute as Luci!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ciera123 said:


> Anne, Thanks so much - I'll try it next take against and hope she turns out as cute as Luci!!!


Just remember to use a longer guide comb. Going against the hair growth with the same length comb will cut the hair shorter.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Anne, Luci looks like a fab Hav! She has the same spots on her that my Lola does. Lola's body was all white as a puppy, and long a silky. Then her adult coat came in curly and cottony, so I keep her short. Her body looks just like Luci. Sometimes on the street people ask me if I dyed her head black! 

You found a great groomer...low price, followed directions, let's you be there. Score!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

krandall said:


> Very similar coloring to Kodi's mom, Razzle.


Truth be known, Razzle and Bandit are probably pretty closely related.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Truth be known, Razzle and Bandit are probably pretty closely related.


Well, they certainly look alike!<g>


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Luci looks great. I love the Belton gene. Izzy's Mom was a belton. I didn't realize Cicero's coat was like that. So instead of silvering, it's going from white to black.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

She looks like I want to give her a big kiss. xxox


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

She is really cute!!! Love the fluffy tail and expression on her face, like..ummhmmm...I know I'm all that


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Just remember to use a longer guide comb. Going against the hair growth with the same length comb will cut the hair shorter.


If I want her 2", I wouldn't use a 2" guide???


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Redorr said:


> Anne, Luci looks like a fab Hav! She has the same spots on her that my Lola does. Lola's body was all white as a puppy, and long a silky. Then her adult coat came in curly and cottony, so I keep her short. Her body looks just like Luci. Sometimes on the street people ask me if I dyed her head black!
> 
> You found a great groomer...low price, followed directions, let's you be there. Score!


Hi Lola's Mom - I was just re-reading this and that describes Luci perfectly - Puppy - white and silky and now curly and cottony at 9 mos.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so cute! Looks like Cruella deVil on her head, what a doll!


----------

